# ipad bloque sur pomme



## donper00 (15 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
j' ai mon ipad qui est tombe et maintenant il est bloque il affiche la pomme de démarrage.

j ai tout essayé ce que j'ai pu lire a droite et gauche, brancher a l'ordi, il n apparaît pas dans itunes, appuyer simultanément sur les deux boutons, il s éteint mais la pomme revient de suite.

quelqu'un serait quoi faire s.v.p.? merci d avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2012)

donper00 a dit:


> bonjour,
> j' ai mon ipad qui est tombe et maintenant il est bloque il affiche la pomme de démarrage.
> 
> j ai tout essayé ce que j'ai pu lire a droite et gauche, brancher a l'ordi, il n apparaît pas dans itunes, appuyer simultanément sur les deux boutons, il s éteint mais la pomme revient de suite.
> ...



je vais te soumettre une solution très technique: l'apporter au SAV d'un apple store? 

mais sil il est tombé, c'est hors garantie, il ne te restera plus qu'à payer la réparation... Et oui, c'est fragile ces petites bêtes....


----------



## nikomimi (15 Avril 2012)

Il y a des traces de la chute ? Si c est une petite chute, appeler le sav sans le mentionner.


----------



## donper00 (16 Avril 2012)

Oui malheuresement on voit bien qu il est tombe la coque est cabossee dans un coin, malgre l etui de protection.
Donc pas garantie


----------



## Keikoku (16 Avril 2012)

Tu l'as balancé brutalement sur le sol pour qu'il soit cabossé oO?

Le mien a chuté de ma table de nuit presque une dizaine de fois (... ouais pas très glorieux...) mais il a aucun bogne du genre.

Mais oui, essait de contacter le sav sans le mentionner...

Réinitialiser ton iPad n'a pas marché?


----------



## Gwen (16 Avril 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Tu l'as balancé brutalement sur le sol pour qu'il soit cabossé oO?



La hauteur ou la violence du choc importe peu. C'est l'angle de choc qui est en cause des plus gros dégâts.

Tu as été chanceux, et donper00 malchanceux, c'est tout.


Sinon, ouvrir un iPad est très très compliqué. De plus, diagnostiquer la panne est également difficile. 

As-tu essayé de le mettre en mode récupération ? On ne sait jamais.


----------



## Keikoku (16 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> La hauteur ou la violence du choc importe peu. C'est l'angle de choc qui est en cause des plus gros dégâts.
> 
> Tu as été chanceux, et donper00 malchanceux, c'est tout.



Mea culpa, je n'y avais pas songé :/


----------

